# Gelatin good for hair?



## cinnamingirl (Apr 19, 2007)

ok so one of my mom's friends told her that halle berry's stylist uses a gelatin mask on halle's hair. she said he uses flavorless gelatin and adds water until it becomes a thick paste and then he adds it to the hair. leaves it on for about 15 mins and rinses out. its suppose to give your hair body and shine but ive never heard of this and i was wondering if any of you ladies have????????? and if so have you tried and does it work????????????


----------



## sadiesparkle (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian and wouldn't use this on my hair but its in the ingredients of Tresemme shampoor/conditioner that my sister uses. I think its the one thats meant for coloured/straightened hair. I guess that means it has some kind of properties to do with protecting hair or replacing moisture?

xxx


----------



## niksaki (Apr 22, 2007)

lol what is gelatine actually made of?


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 22, 2007)

I've heard that eating jello can be good for your hair and nails, but I can't imagine that something you apply externally like that can have any benefit, other than a temporary one.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Apr 26, 2007)

thank you


----------



## ivette (Apr 27, 2007)

i heard the same thing but always wondered if it was true or not


----------



## MindySue (Apr 27, 2007)

i think it's some part of an animal..or something to do with an animal. kinda weird if you ask me..


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 27, 2007)

its acutally elbows and knees of like cows, horses, etc.......

on the good for hair note, i think it was allure or one of those magazines, they talked to this like famous hair dresser who said to use unflavored geletin as a hair mask (add lots of water i guess to it) like once a month. i havent tried it yet but i did get some and acutally i gotta shower today, so i might acutally try it. you shampoo afterward and all that stuff. i'll update you on how it works.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard that too. I'm gonna try it now.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 27, 2007)

Here I found this online.....

Celebrities like Angelina Jolie and Renee Zellweger swear by this tip. Use this once a month protein mask to keep hair strong and healthy.

Mix half a packet of knox unflavored gelatin with water to create a thick gel, then comb through wet hair. Let the gel dry , then shampoo it out.

Source: :: Haircare

I also found that you can use it for a homemade hair gel.

Here's How:

1. Head to the supermarket. You will be looking for unflavored gelatin. They are available in sachets stuffed into a box.

2. Measure out 1 tsp of gelatin.

3. Mix with 1 cup of warm water.

4. Pour into a clean jar and refrigerate until mixture has thickened.

5. Use as you would a purchased tube of gelatin

Source: Make Your Own Hair Gel


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 28, 2007)

update: i dont know about the shine, but my hair does feel "bigger" which is very interesting. it dried my hair out a little bit but it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Dilly (Apr 28, 2007)

i only use products that aren't tested on animals for my hair, so i guess using gelatin would go against that rule too kind of.


----------



## chameleonmary (Apr 30, 2007)

I think eating jello (we Aussies call it jelly) would make sense to help hair and nails, as its made of bones or something isn't it? But I agree that you would probably need to eat a damn lot of it, which cant really be that bad...


----------



## grapesoda (May 1, 2007)

I agree. I have been told many times that eating jello helps grow air and nails, but applying it to the hair itself - well, I'm not sure how helpful that would be. I have also found that taking a calcium supplement seems to help my nails stay stronger.


----------

